# Remington 600 carbine gunstock



## Dusty

I'll post one more photo of the Remington 600 carbine in .308 I hunt with. It's made from english walnut, maple and black walnut. I usually fell the trees, saw the lumber, do all the operations to make the blank, and then carve stocks from the blanks. Using laminated wood, I can saw 1" thick lumber and both dry and season the wood so I can use it the year I cut it if needed. 3" thick blanks take many years to dry. The old Fajen stock company kiln dried their blanks, but they used a 7 month gentle drying cycle to season the wood as it dried and to prevent as many checks and cracks as possible. 

[attachment=7961]
[attachment=7962]


----------



## justturnin

Can you show it from a top view? I do not see the Black Walnut but I am thinking it is a nice "stripe" across the top and bottom of the stock.

Ohh yea, SWEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## Dusty

justturnin said:


> Can you show it from a top view? I do not see the Black Walnut but I am thinking it is a nice "stripe" across the top and bottom of the stock.
> 
> Ohh yea, SWEEEEET!!!!!



You are right, the black walnut is a thin strip down the middle. The original model 600 and 660 magnums (6.5 & .350 Rem Mag) had stocks laminated from walnut and birch. Over the years the birch on most rifles has turned a nasty yellow. So, I used other woods to get close to the original look, but a little nicer. All the original rifles I've seen used walnut that wasn't full width. There's always a lamination seam in the walnut where the single walnut layers were made from 3" wide strips. I make all my stocks from full width lumber. 

Hal


----------



## Mike1950

My FIL had a 600 with the Laminated stock in 350 mag cal in the late 70's -shot a bear and elk with it. My 150lb boney frame sure did not like laying down and shooting it though.:dash2::dash2::dash2: VERY nice looking stocks........


----------



## drycreek

Beautiful stock.


----------



## HomeBody

That's a nice one for sure. And that rifle is a real oddball with the short barrel and vent rib. Were you tempted to make a Mannlicher style stock for it? I'm looking for a M-700 Rem. right now that I can cut down to 20" and put a full length stock on it. It has to be .222 or .223. Gary


----------



## Dusty

HomeBody said:


> That's a nice one for sure. And that rifle is a real oddball with the short barrel and vent rib. Were you tempted to make a Mannlicher style stock for it? I'm looking for a M-700 Rem. right now that I can cut down to 20" and put a full length stock on it. It has to be .222 or .223. Gary



Gary, 

Another rifle I have is the successor to the Model 600. It's a 660 Remington in .350 Remington Magnum. It has a 20 inch barrel without the rib and it only weighs 6 1/2 lbs! It feels as light as a BB gun, only it kicks like something you'd feel safe hunting a Grizzly bear in thick cover with. I carved a thumbhole stock from Mesquite for it. The thumbhole type handgrip helps absorb some of the recoil so it doesn't thump so hard. It shoots a 200g bullet at 2750 fps or so. It's great to hunt with, but not a good choice for a fun day at the shooting bench. 

Hal


----------

